# stand for 55 gallon



## kyleodell (Jul 1, 2009)

I don't want anything pretty, pretty much just a table that can support the weight of my tank. What should i use for materials?


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

2x4s and you should be good. One 4, 1/2 inch spike can hold 300pounds. So don't go overboard on nails.

You said nothing fancy. As for designs. use your imagination.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

you could make a stand out of 2x4's, or you could make a stand out of concrete blocks and a sheet of 3/4" ply...

those are probably the 2 quickest and easiest ways... concrete blocks being the simplest of the 2.


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

You could even go with 3/4" plywood and 1x1 framing. The plywood is what will support the weight and the framing would merely hold the plywood together. Not sure of what's cheapest...

Cinder blocks stacked up with a couple layers of 3/4" plywood would work too...


----------



## kyleodell (Jul 1, 2009)

i'll probably do the 2x4 way, cinder blocks wouldn't look that great in my room  . I was thinking of doing a rectangle out of 2x4 with a bunch of other 2x4 as beams to hold some plywood on top, and using metal braces to help support them. If i do it that way how many supports should i make? For dimensions i was thinking 55x15 and having it about 2 feet off the ground. Would this be a costly project? Or am i better off trying to find a stand on craigslist?


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

You should be able to build it for less than $50 for sure. And you should get your 2x4s from a lumber yard, this way it can be squared perfectly from every angle, just in case you want to dress it up down the road...just a thought


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

You really don't need the metal braces. The 2 x 4's and the plywood will suffice.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Simplest design. Cut three pieces of 3/4" plywood. Two are identical. The dimensions are the diagonal distance across the top (or bottom, but the top is easier to measure) of the aquarium by the height minus 3/4" you want the stand to be. The third piece is cut to exactly match the bottom of the tank. Cut a groove in the identical pieces from the top center halfway down. Turn one over and slide them together to make an X. Spread out the pieces until they match the footprint of the tank. Screw the third piece on top. Done.

Options. Painting or staining and sealing is always good. Improves looks and longevity. Shelves cut as triangles to fit wherever you want them are fine. Trim to cover the raw plywood edges will prettify this stand. You can make a base out of a fourth piece of plywood the same or slightly larger than the top plywood piece.


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

For the same price as the 2X4's you could probably pick up a used utility shelf. No construction required. I am using a wire utility shelf that comes in 3 foot high sections and can be combined into a 6 foot shelving unit. The shelves are adjustable.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

For those who have not priced plywood lately, you may want to back off on using several sheets of that.


----------



## snorkel2 (Sep 30, 2005)

You can use 1x4 pine to easily create a nice stand.

take a look at this thread. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=198506

There is no need to use 2x4s. Get the select grade 1x4 pine boards and it will come out squarer than you could ever achieve with 2x4s, and with the pine you don't need to skin it with plywood.

You could also use 3/4 inch plywood with veneer on one side and join every thing with pocket screws. It's a little tricky cutting down big panels of plywood, but if you can find a reliable and accurate lumber yard to cut them for you.

Later,

Snorkel


----------



## mthigpen_02 (Dec 29, 2008)

6-- 2x4's @ $1.89 apiece 
box of deck screws 3" @ $9.95

Built 1 inch longer than tank so that ends of tank sit in the middle of the 2x4's. Built 6 inches wider than tank so that the stand sits against the wall but you still have room to get behind tank. Added center up right braces in the front and back from the top rail to the bottom. Added 3 braces from front rail to back rail to support the tank. Cheap and fast!!!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

FWIW, metal stands for a 55g can be purchased cheap enough to still be worth considering.

Though I still think I'm planning to build a stand for our 40g, Long.

-Ryan


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

PfunMo said:


> For those who have not priced plywood lately, you may want to back off on using several sheets of that.


 You can make a stand for a 55 gallon tank out of one standard 48" by 96" sheet of plywood, about 26" tall.


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

Our is sitting on a very nice "Sofa Table" the long narrow tables that sit behind your couch. Works great and is a decent height.

Matt


----------



## kyleodell (Jul 1, 2009)

thanks for all the responses. I deiced to go the lazy way, and i picked up 6 cinder blocks and a 2x4 sheet of 3/4 mdf from homedepot. Only cost $15 so im happy with that


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

might want to rethink using MDF as your top... MDF will absorb water and fall apart... you should really get a sheet of plywood, and even paint it so it is protected a little bit...
but if anything, i would def replace the MDF with plywood.


----------



## Lunafish (Aug 9, 2009)

Venustus19 is right,

Un protected MDF is waiting for a disaster. Most countertops are made from it and then a layer of Formica is glued on top. That is the protection. But a plain piece could get ugly in a hurry during a water change or if a heater or something in the tank starts a slight siphon dripping onto the MDF. First it will swell, then it will crumble.

On a side note there are different grades of MDF or "Pressboard" One of the higher grades can actually be used submerged. We used it at a Gas & Water Conditioning Company that I used to work for INSIDE the salt tanks. But the stuff you find at The Home Despot and there ilk is the lowest grade

Matt


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

x3


----------

